
GUN: a realtime, decentralized, offline-first, graph protocol to sync the web - kick
https://github.com/amark/gun
======
rendaw
This sounds interesting to me, but I couldn't tell what it was from the
readme. The title says it's a protocol, the first sentence says it's an
ecosystem, "What is GUN" says it's a community, an image says it's data
structure. The code example makes it look like some reactive framework. There
are gifs that seem only vaguely related.

